# Hi



## Kenpo_girl1 (Aug 20, 2019)

hi people. So I saw this forum was pretty active with discussion so thought I'd join.

My style is American kenpo I've been doing it since I was 12. I started because I was getting badly bullied by girls in my year group. They'd do things like dump drinks over my head or push me into the boys changing rooms or pull up my dress so everyone would see my knickers so I joined a kenpo school and there's no big tough story where I beat up my bullies but I got confident in myself and when tried to mess with me one day I screamed at her to F off which surprised her and didn't bother me again.

I'm now a second Dan black belt I'm on a small break because of a small shoulder injury from a car crash but it's nothing serious and hoping to be back within 2 weeks


----------



## Buka (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome to MT, KenpoGirl1. Nice to have you here.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome. Sorry to hear about your bullying experiences. Kids can be jerks and stuff like that what you described is dumb and immature but can leave scars on a person at that age so well done overcoming it the way you did (Though an elbow to the teeth wouldn't have been a bad addition either...kidding...mostly lol)


----------



## Brian King (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome to martial talk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome! This is a great place to satisfy that itch when you can't crave (and also a great place to talk about martial arts in general)


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 21, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## donald1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 22, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Here you'll find a lot of folks who share some of your experiences. Most of us love the martial arts, and the rest of us are way beyond that kind of silliness and are entirely consumed with martial arts. And cats. We like cats, too. (Well, those of us with a soul.)

I think a lot of us have had the experience of martial arts saving us from bullying simply because we gained enough confidence (though some of us also had a few fights before we got to that point).


----------



## W.Bridges (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Eric Damon Rapier (Aug 30, 2019)

Kenpo_girl1 said:


> hi people. So I saw this forum was pretty active with discussion so thought I'd join.
> 
> My style is American kenpo I've been doing it since I was 12. I started because I was getting badly bullied by girls in my year group. They'd do things like dump drinks over my head or push me into the boys changing rooms or pull up my dress so everyone would see my knickers so I joined a kenpo school and there's no big tough story where I beat up my bullies but I got confident in myself and when tried to mess with me one day I screamed at her to F off which surprised her and didn't bother me again.
> 
> I'm now a second Dan black belt I'm on a small break because of a small shoulder injury from a car crash but it's nothing serious and hoping to be back within 2 weeks


Hi Kenpo girl. I'm new to the site as well. I'm in the east bay and I just started goju ryu karate on Monday. I had initially sought out to take Kenpo because it seemed more fluid but I couldn't find a school out here. I was hoping you could share what you like about the art form seeing that you have definitely moved up in belt rank. Congratulations by the way.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 30, 2019)

Eric Damon Rapier said:


> Hi Kenpo girl. I'm new to the site as well. I'm in the east bay and I just started goju ryu karate on Monday. I had initially sought out to take Kenpo because it seemed more fluid but I couldn't find a school out here. I was hoping you could share what you like about the art form seeing that you have definitely moved up in belt rank. Congratulations by the way.



Welcome to mt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2019)

Kenpo_girl1 said:


> hi people. So I saw this forum was pretty active with discussion so thought I'd join.
> 
> My style is American kenpo I've been doing it since I was 12. I started because I was getting badly bullied by girls in my year group. They'd do things like dump drinks over my head or push me into the boys changing rooms or pull up my dress so everyone would see my knickers so I joined a kenpo school and there's no big tough story where I beat up my bullies but I got confident in myself and when tried to mess with me one day I screamed at her to F off which surprised her and didn't bother me again.
> 
> I'm now a second Dan black belt I'm on a small break because of a small shoulder injury from a car crash but it's nothing serious and hoping to be back within 2 weeks



Welcome to MT


----------



## W.Bridges (Aug 31, 2019)

Eric Damon Rapier said:


> Hi Kenpo girl. I'm new to the site as well. I'm in the east bay and I just started goju ryu karate on Monday. I had initially sought out to take Kenpo because it seemed more fluid but I couldn't find a school out here. I was hoping you could share what you like about the art form seeing that you have definitely moved up in belt rank. Congratulations by the way.


Welcome MT


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 31, 2019)

Welcome to MT @Kenpo_girl1 and @Eric Damon Rapier . I hope you enjoy the forum and we hear more from you.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 31, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Eric Damon Rapier (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello and thank you. I definitely plan on sharing and learning.


----------

